# Easy question on bare metal foil



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am building the Moebius Hudson Hornet and stripped the chromed parts and repainted them with alclad. However painting the window trim is out of the question so I am preparing to begin my first experience with bare metal foil. I think I understand the fundamentals but my only question right now is, do you purchase an adhesive from the company to glue the stuff down or does it come with some type of adhesive backing? I have a bit of difficulty imagining a foil that thin with an adhesive backing on it as it seems like it would be very easy to stick to something you didn't want it to while working with it an screwing things up. I've looked on Mega's website but don't find an adhesive listed to use with it. Your expert help will be greatly appreciated to anyone who cares to assist me.

Bob K.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Bare Metal Foil already has the adhesive coating on the back. There IS a Metal Foil Adhesive that you can buy but that's in case you want to use common aluminum foil for your bare metal substitute. I don't recommend this. It's not hard, just time consuming and the best advice I can give you would be:

1: NEW X-acto blade

2: LIGHT, VERY light touch when cutting on the backing paper AND the final location.

Have at it.

Steve


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I have not used it in some years...but I used to use elmers glue..put the glue on thinly on part and wait 5 minutes than the foil...gently rub foil on to part...


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

BronzeGiant said:


> Bare Metal Foil already has the adhesive coating on the back. There IS a Metal Foil Adhesive that you can buy but that's in case you want to use common aluminum foil for your bare metal substitute. I don't recommend this. It's not hard, just time consuming and the best advice I can give you would be:
> 
> 1: NEW X-acto blade
> 
> ...


This is the idea, your questions are all pretty much answered by BronzeGiant. I do want to add one little detail, if your paint is a little rough, it will show right through the foil, make sure to sand down and smooth your area before applying the foil.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Always use a NEW # 11 blade in your X-acto knife, this is essential to getting good clean cuts through the foil. Take your time when working with it. If your eyes get tired, take a break from it and come back later. Cut a piece of foil that is a little larger than the piece of trim that you are going to cover. Lay the foil on the trim of the car and burnish it down with your finger or a soft cloth. I personally use a Q-Tip for this.

Trim close to the chrome trim on the car and use a toothpick to pull the scrap foil loose from the chrome trim. Go slowly! After you have trimmed the foil up on the car, burnish it down again so that the edges lay flat. Don't be afraid to use two or three blades on a car if need be. A car that has a lot of trim on it will need at least two blades. I use a minimun of two blades per car, one for the windshield and one side of the car, the other for the back window and the other side of the car. If there is a lot of trim, like on the new Hudson Hornet model, I'd use three.

Patience is the key, that and NEW blades for the knife. Don't use old blades, it will only frustrate you.

The foil has its own adhesive on the back of it, you do not need to use additional adhesive. I have cars that I have added foil to that I did over twenty years ago and it is still stuck to the car. If you run into problems and need help, I M me, I check in several times a day, I will help you out all I can.

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I know _ ALLOT_ people have describes this posses before this point, and THAT HAS _REALLY HELPED A LOT OF US OUT_, 
but That's one of *THE BEST *description on how to use the Foil I HAVE EVER HEARD dude, nice* CLEAR *description there Mo,.._Exhalent job_..* "THINKS for the effort".....*





*Ian*


----------

